# need gifted blue goose



## stevend (Oct 21, 2006)

dog has destroyed goose for a client. need to replace asap. if anyone could be of assistance for gifting one, it would surely be appreciated. thanks, drew in iowa. please email back.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you are NOT charging the client, that would be legal...Otherwise, that is a NO NO my friend!


----------

